# Airline travel



## Rafi's Dad (Jan 25, 2008)

I need input for airline travel. Going from Detroit to San Diego about 41/2 hours


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Lots of info here:
Traveling With Animals-Continental Arlines


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you have specific questions?


----------

